# How do you bean salad?



## CWS4322

I have sooooo many beans in the garden, I've been making a bean salad each week. I generally put wax, green, another kind of bean or garbanzo beans, red onion, some red pepper flakes, and then dress with EVOO, white wine vinegar, S&P, and my friend's homemade curry powder. Sometimes I add feta, other times bacon crumbles. sometimes I skip the curry powder and use anchovie paste. How do you make your bean salad?


----------



## justplainbill

CWS4322 said:


> I have sooooo many beans in the garden, I've been making a bean salad each week. I generally put wax, green, another kind of bean or garbanzo beans, red onion, some red pepper flakes, and then dress with EVOO, white wine vinegar, S&P, and my friend's homemade curry powder. Sometimes I add feta, other times bacon crumbles. sometimes I skip the curry powder and use anchovie paste. How do you make your bean salad?


Sounds good.  Being a minimalist (lazy) I just use green string beans, cubed  boiled potato, onion, EVOO, cider vinegar, bean cooking water, and some basil pesto.


----------



## CWS4322

Pesto--that I have! Never added potatoes but was thinking of adding some sweet corn...


----------



## justplainbill

CWS4322 said:


> Pesto--that I have! Never added potatoes but was thinking of adding some sweet corn...


Green beans can be fairly sweet when they're cooked promptly after picking.
Starch from potatoes gives the dressing a little body.
We add the dressing while the beans and potatoes are still quite warm.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Mediterranean Bean Lunch Dishes*

 Buon Giorno, Good Morning CWS,

Here are some ideas:

1. Fresh Skordalia Bean Dip ( usually made with Fava Beans ); skordalia can be made with potatoes, beetroot and beans of any kind 

2. Hummus ( chick pea sesame tahine ) - Ethnic Section - Margi

3. Falafel ( chick pea mini vegetarian burgers - Appetiser Section - Margi

4. Bill´s Genovese Pesto with Green beans & Potato can also be served with a thick ribbon length pasta like Fettuccini instead of the potatoes 

5. Chick pea Greek Salad; cherry tomatoes, red onion, garlic, vinaigrette of choice, black olives, feta cheese, cucumber and toasted Pita with Tzatziki on side ... 

Ciao, 
Have lovely wkend,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## CWS4322

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Good Morning CWS,
> 
> Here are some ideas:
> 
> 1. Fresh Skordalia Bean Dip ( usually made with Fava Beans ); skordalia can be made with potatoes, beetroot and beans of any kind
> 
> 2. Hummus ( chick pea sesame tahine ) - Ethnic Section - Margi
> 
> 3. Falafel ( chick pea mini vegetarian burgers - Appetiser Section - Margi
> 
> 4. Bill´s Genovese Pesto with Green beans & Potato can also be served with a thick ribbon length pasta like Fettuccini instead of the potatoes
> 
> 5. Chick pea Greek Salad; cherry tomatoes, red onion, garlic, vinaigrette of choice, black olives, feta cheese, cucumber and toasted Pita with Tzatziki on side ...
> 
> Ciao,
> Have lovely wkend,
> Margaux Cintrano.



I have dragon tongue wax beans, purple and green bush beans, and purple pole beans. I don't eat pasta very often so # 4 is out with pasta--it actually sounds horrible--yuck. I love chick peas, but they need too long of a growing season to grow here--I've tried--didn't work. And, the tomatoes are just starting to turn red/yellow--so no fresh tomatoes to add to the mix, just beans. I live in SE Ontario--although it is HOT here in the summer, we don't have long enough days re: daylight to grow such things as chick peas, etc. We're lucky to have 95-100 days. I keep hoping to grow cantaloupe...no such luck, yet.


----------



## Rocklobster

Mix a can of tuna in there with some lemon zest....


----------



## Margi Cintrano

CWS, 

Have a lovely weekend with your veggies and legumes ...

I shall have to look up your bean species, as off top of think tank, I have never heard of the ones you had mentioned.

Have a nice August.
Margaux. Ciao.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> Mix a can of tuna in there with some lemon zest....


I can't stomach canned tuna. But, for those who can, that might be a nice addition. I did add some lemon zest when I added the chick peas.


----------



## CWS4322

Margi Cintrano said:


> CWS,
> 
> Have a lovely weekend with your veggies and legumes ...
> 
> I shall have to look up your bean species, as off top of think tank, I have never heard of the ones you had mentioned.
> 
> Have a nice August.
> Margaux. Ciao.


Dragon tongue wax beans are a heirloom wax bush bean--they are yellow with purple "stripes." The bean is a flat bean, doesn't have a "furry" coat (I hate fuzzy beans), and it snaps very nicely. It is also drought and disease tolerant and a heavy producer. When you cook it, sadly, the purple goes away. The purple pole beans are also flat beans and have a smooth texture. Sadly, the purple also goes away when you cook them and they are a deep green. I was given the seeds by a friend, so don't know what they are--I'll have to ask him. The bush beans are Kentucky purple and green bush beans.


----------



## justplainbill

CWS4322 said:


> I have dragon tongue wax beans, purple and green bush beans, and purple pole beans. I don't eat pasta very often so # 4 is out with pasta--it actually sounds horrible--yuck. I love chick peas, but they need too long of a growing season to grow here--I've tried--didn't work. And, the tomatoes are just starting to turn red/yellow--so no fresh tomatoes to add to the mix, just beans. I live in SE Ontario--although it is HOT here in the summer, we don't have long enough days re: daylight to grow such things as chick peas, etc. We're lucky to have 95-100 days. I keep hoping to grow cantaloupe...no such luck, yet.


Pasta e fagioli (pasta fazool) can be quite tasty but I usually eat it in cooler weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Pasta e fagioli (pasta fazool) can be quite tasty but I usually eat it in cooler weather.



+1

I make the copycat Olive Garden recipe, it freezes well.  Yum!


----------



## CWS4322

I just don't eat pasta very often (don't like it--I rather eat grains than pasta)...and 3/4/5/6/7 bean salad, in my mind, doesn't lend itself to pasta.  I can see adding quinoa or bulghar wheat to a bean salad, but not pasta. Gross.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I suppose you feel the same about canned salmon.  I like salmon with lemon juice and zest, sliced beans instead of garbozos would be good with a little basil and oregano.

Do you have some canned tomatoes from last year?


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I have dragon tongue wax beans, purple and green bush beans, and purple pole beans. I don't eat pasta very often so # 4 is out with pasta--it actually sounds horrible--yuck. I love chick peas, but they need too long of a growing season to grow here--I've tried--didn't work. And, the tomatoes are just starting to turn red/yellow--so no fresh tomatoes to add to the mix, just beans. I live in SE Ontario--although it is HOT here in the summer, we don't have long enough days re: daylight to grow such things as chick peas, etc. We're lucky to have 95-100 days. I keep hoping to grow cantaloupe...no such luck, yet.


If you can't grow cantaloupe, try some Quebec heritage melons, the Montreal melon:







or the Oka melon:






Hawthorn Farm Organic Seeds (Canada) Heirloom and rare varieties, certified organic, farm grown

The Montreal melon is thin rind and used to be world famous for its wonderful flavour. It was believed to be extinct, but someone found some old seeds and managed to germinate one of them.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> If you can't grow cantaloupe, try some Quebec heritage melons, the Montreal melon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the Oka melon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawthorn Farm Organic Seeds (Canada) Heirloom and rare varieties, certified organic, farm grown
> 
> The Montreal melon is thin rind and used to be world famous for its wonderful flavour. It was believed to be extinct, but someone found some old seeds and managed to germinate one of them.


Oh---next summer! I brought seeds back from MN (figured if it could grow in MN, it could grow here...) the plants just don't take off. There are blossoms on them now, but I'm not convinced there is enough time to get the fruit to set before the frost.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I suppose you feel the same about canned salmon.  I like salmon with lemon juice and zest, sliced beans instead of garbozos would be good with a little basil and oregano.
> 
> Do you have some canned tomatoes from last year?


Yes, we have canned tomatoes from last year...I just want fresh tomatoes...waaaa! And yes, I feel the same way about canned salmon--can't stand those bones (this would be the sockeye salmon). My mom is the same re: canned salmon and tuna...hmmm...learned response?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The salmon I get doesn't have bones.  Nice wild alaskan canned salmon. Very tasty and I bet different from the last time you had some.

I'm waiting for a halibut steak, one of my co-workers husband just got back from Alaska and his yearly fishing trip.  She HATES fish...can you believe it?  So she brings me her share.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The salmon I get doesn't have bones.  Nice wild alaskan canned salmon. Very tasty and I bet different from the last time you had some.
> 
> I'm waiting for a halibut steak, one of my co-workers husband just got back from Alaska and his yearly fishing trip.  She HATES fish...can you believe it?  So she brings me her share.


Lucky you! I will have to look the next time we go to NY for wild Alaskan canned salmon. I just can't handle those "socket" bones and the little white bones--yuck! So haven't even looked at canned salmon in years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is in tuna sized cans, I love it.  The other canned salmon is only good for making salmon patties or loaf.


----------



## CWS4322

Today's bean salad is green beans (frenched--have that cool little tool), black beans, white kidney beans, chick peas, red onion, corn, cucumber, and tomato, dressed with an Asian-style dressing (inspiration was PF's Wasabi Cole Slaw dressing). Yum, it is so good. Just don't know what I'm going to do with the 36 eggs I hard cooked...pickle them, I guess, but there is no room in the fridge!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

How do I bean salad?  Why, I bean it the same way i used to bean my boys, with a whack on the head, litterally,   I whack that lettuce head to remove the core.

Seriously, when I make a 3-bean salad, I like to use green or wax beans, kidney beans, and garbonzo beans (chick peas).  I combine them with water, sugar, diced onion, celery seed, and apple cider vinegar, no oil required.  I put it all in a large bowl, and into the fridge for a few hours.  The flavors blend into this wonderful sweet-and-sour salad that just makes you hungry for more with every bite.

I love beans, but usually don't turn them into salads, except for my 3-bean salad.  But this thread has me considering the notion of expanding my bean salad repertoire.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Today's bean salad is green beans (frenched--have that cool little tool), black beans, white kidney beans, chick peas, red onion, corn, cucumber, and tomato, dressed with an Asian-style dressing (inspiration was PF's Wasabi Cole Slaw dressing). Yum, it is so good. Just don't know what I'm going to do with the 36 eggs I hard cooked...pickle them, I guess, but there is no room in the fridge!



If you dice up a bunch of the eggs you can portion them and put them in the freezer, they work well in potato salads, on spinach salad, egg salad.  It doesn't take them long to thaw.  No obnoxious texture change.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you dice up a bunch of the eggs you can portion them and put them in the freezer, they work well in potato salads, on spinach salad, egg salad.  It doesn't take them long to thaw.  No obnoxious texture change.



Did not know that.  Great idea, PF!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you dice up a bunch of the eggs you can portion them and put them in the freezer, they work well in potato salads, on spinach salad, egg salad.  It doesn't take them long to thaw.  No obnoxious texture change.


Thanks--I'm making potato salad for tomorrow. I love hard cooked eggs, but didn't know you could freeze them. Your wasabi dressing for coleslaw works really nice on bean salad, IMO.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Did not know that.  Great idea, PF!





CWS4322 said:


> Thanks--I'm making potato salad for tomorrow. I love hard cooked eggs, but didn't know you could freeze them. Your wasabi dressing for coleslaw works really nice on bean salad, IMO.



You didn't think they really hard boil eggs, peel and dice them in restaurants...nope they come in frozen.  AND the only ingredient was egg...

I'm glad you like the wasabi dressing!


----------



## CWS4322

I am acquainted with hard cooked eggs coming in a vacuum pack bag (12 per bag), but have not seen them frozen. I've put some in the freezer for "toppings" on salads.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I am acquainted with hard cooked eggs coming in a vacuum pack bag (12 per bag), but have not seen them frozen. I've put some in the freezer for "toppings" on salads.




Of course, I have to remember that the last time I worked in food service was over 13 years ago.  My how time flies...sometimes I miss working with food.


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> I can't stomach canned tuna. But, for those who can, that might be a nice addition. I did add some lemon zest when I added the chick peas.


I don't like tuna much either but I recently had it in a sandwich with wasabi and pickled ginger and I was pleasantly surprised. Perhaps this combination would work with a bean salad.


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Company Picnic Bean Salad[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 (16-oz) cans kidney beans, rinsed and drained[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 (15-oz) cans garbanzo beans (chickpeas) rinsed and drained[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 (14.5-oz) cans diced tomatoes with Jalapeno's, drained[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1 1/2 c. frozen peas[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1 1/2 c. frozen corn[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 c. chopped sweet onion[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2/3 c. chopped red pepper[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2/3 c. chopped yellow pepper[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2/3 c. red wine vinegar (or cider vinegar)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1/2 c. extra-virgin olive oil[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 TBL balsamic vinegar[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 garlic cloves, minced[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1/2 tsp. thyme[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1/2 tsp salt[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 tsp white pepper[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 TBL dried red pepper flakes [/FONT][FONT=&quot]In a large bowl, combine the first 8 ingredients.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]In a separate, small bowl, combine the last 8 ingredients, whisking until well blended.  Pour over bean mixture, tossing gently to coat.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cover and refrigerate for at least four hours before serving.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I don't like tuna much either but I recently had it in a sandwich with wasabi and pickled ginger and I was pleasantly surprised. Perhaps this combination would work with a bean salad.



If you like Wasabi and Ginger, try this: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/napa-cabbage-slaw-with-wasabi-ginger-dressing-67475.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That looks good...


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You didn't think they really hard boil eggs, peel and dice them in restaurants...nope they come in frozen.  AND the only ingredient was egg...
> 
> I'm glad you like the wasabi dressing!




Shhhh.  My husband, the one who doesn't eat leftovers, thinks that restaurants cook everything fresh when he orders it.  LOL   I don't want him to know, because they I will have to cook, every night!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Shhhh.  My husband, the one who doesn't eat leftovers, thinks that restaurants cook everything fresh when he orders it.  LOL   I don't want him to know, because they I will have to cook, every night!



Well, I promise not to tell him...


----------



## tinlizzie

The name of this thread reminds me of a sort-of-Spanish question I once heard:  Como esta frijole?  -- How have you bean?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I totaly forgot another salad with beans, taco salad!

Make your favorite tossed salad with lettuce, cukes, tomatoes, celery, onion, and carrots.  Brown a pound of ground beef, seasoned with salt, peppers, cumin, and chili powder to taste.  Drain and chill in the fridge.  Grate 1/2 lb. sharp cheddar cheese.  Add ground beef to the salad, tossing to distribute the meat.  Drain and rince 15 oz. can of kidney beans and mix into the salad.  Fold in the grated cheese.  Top with crushed tortilla chips and modified Russian salad dressing, or whatever salad dressing you love.

Modified Russian Dressing - I cheat here.  I use store-bought salad dressing as the base.  Empty 1 bottle of your favorite Russian salad dressing into a bowl.  Mix in 1 tbs. chili powder.  Put back into the original container (with a funnel) and let sit for a half hour.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I totaly forgot another salad with beans, taco salad!
> 
> Make your favorite tossed salad with lettuce, cukes, tomatoes, celery, onion, and carrots.  Brown a pound of ground beef, seasoned with salt, peppers, cumin, and chili powder to taste.  Drain and chill in the fridge.  Grate 1/2 lb. sharp cheddar cheese.  Add ground beef to the salad, tossing to distribute the meat.  Drain and rince 15 oz. can of kidney beans and mix into the salad.  Fold in the grated cheese.  Top with crushed tortilla chips and modified Russian salad dressing, or whatever salad dressing you love.
> 
> Modified Russian Dressing - I cheat here.  I use store-bought salad dressing as the base.  Empty 1 bottle of your favorite Russian salad dressing into a bowl.  Mix in 1 tbs. chili powder.  Put back into the original container (with a funnel) and let sit for a half hour.  Enjoy.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




When we have leftover chili I save it til the next day and it becomes a taco salad.


----------



## zanele

*The best bean salad ever*

You need to add different staff so that people can be interested in eating your bean salad. You can add on some green peppers,carrots that are finely chopped and some tomatoes and see how it taste.


----------



## joesfolk

My husband is no cook but he likes a bean salad that he calls weight watchers salad.  He combines green beans, wax beans, and kidney beans in a bowl with chopped onion and a bottle of low Cal Italian salad dressing.  He lets it marinate in the fridge overnight.  He seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Oh---next summer! I brought seeds back from MN (figured if it could grow in MN, it could grow here...) the plants just don't take off. There are blossoms on them now, but I'm not convinced there is enough time to get the fruit to set before the frost.



You can bring back seeds across the border into Canada? I have always been under the impression that you can't bring them into the U.S. and would think the same rule applies in reverse. Or is this a 'if you don't tell, I won't tell'. I just know if I tried to bring something, anything, across I would get caught.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> You can bring back seeds across the border into Canada? I have always been under the impression that you can't bring them into the U.S. and would think the same rule applies in reverse. Or is this a 'if you don't tell, I won't tell'. I just know if I tried to bring something, anything, across I would get caught.


 We can't bring plants across. If I'm not asked, I don't volunteer that I have seeds...thankfully, when driving across, the question about being on a farm in the past 14 days or going to be on a farm is not asked...I always wonder how those who are full-time, "grown-up" farmers answer that question. The DH always washes the soles of his boots before flying to make sure there isn't chicken poo on them--the sniffer dogs always give him an extra sniff or two (we like to think it is the dogs the sniffer dogs smell on him and not the chickens). Methinks that the sniffer dogs are not trained to signal "chicken poo" findings.


----------



## CarolPa

joesfolk said:


> My husband is no cook but he likes a bean salad that he calls weight watchers salad.  He combines green beans, wax beans, and kidney beans in a bowl with chopped onion and a bottle of low Cal Italian salad dressing.  He lets it marinate in the fridge overnight.  He seems to enjoy it.




I'm going to try that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CarolPa said:


> I'm going to try that.



That's a very basic 3-bean salad.  Works for me.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> We can't bring plants across. If I'm not asked, *I don't volunteer that I have seeds...*thankfully, when driving across, the question about being on a farm in the past 14 days or going to be on a farm is not asked...I always wonder how those who are full-time, "grown-up" farmers answer that question. The DH always washes the soles of his boots before flying to make sure there isn't chicken poo on them--the sniffer dogs always give him an extra sniff or two (we like to think it is the dogs the sniffer dogs smell on him and not the chickens). Methinks that the sniffer dogs are not trained to signal "chicken poo" findings.



I won't tell. 

Just tell hubby not to wear his coveralls. That is a dead giveaway.


----------



## CWS4322

Bumping this. I know, bean salad is "out of season," however, I have to be on my client's site tomorrow for the better part of the day. I get grouchy (and can't focus) if I'm hungry. I don't know if they have an employee lunchroom or not, so have to bring something that will hold without refrigeration. I cooked a big pot of beans today--chickpeas, black-eyed peas, lima beans, white and red kidney beans, romano beans. I added fresh red sweet pepper and some grilled red sweet pepper, sundried tomatoes, fresh tomatoes, celery (including the leaves), julienned carrots, cucumber, mushrooms, garlic, green onion, pickled artichokes, kalamata olives, feta cheese, 1/2 jar of chopped Rosemary and lemon pickled green beans, some of the artichoke "oil" and pickled bean juice...fresh tarragon, mint, greek oregano. Tossed with meyer lemon olive oil and EVOO plus the juice of 1 meyer lemon and 1/2 "regular" lemon, topped with lemon zest. P&Mediterranean Sea Salt blend to taste. I have fresh tomato and Romaine lettuce to add to my salad tomorrow. I wanted fresh spinach, but the store was out...It is really tasty. I've never done a "Greek-influenced" bean salad before. One could add tuna, leftover cooked chicken breast, etc. to give it more protein.


----------



## Cheryl J

CWS...bean salad is never "out of season" here!   Thank you for bringing this back up, it reminded me to make some again.  It's been a while.  The bean salad I make is nowhere near as fancy as yours, and it's rarely exactly the same twice.  But it's yummy!

I use canned (and drained) green, wax, garbanzo, and kidney beans, and mix with chopped red bell peppers, onions, celery, and sometimes I'll add some chopped hard cooked egg, and mix with a vinaigrette dressing.  Love it.  Need to make some soon.


----------



## CWS4322

Cheryl J said:


> CWS...bean salad is never "out of season" here!   Thank you for bringing this back up, it reminded me to make some again.  It's been a while.  The bean salad I make is nowhere near as fancy as yours, and it's rarely exactly the same twice.  But it's yummy!
> 
> I use canned (and drained) green, wax, garbanzo, and kidney beans, and mix with chopped red bell peppers, onions, celery, and sometimes I'll add some chopped hard cooked egg, and mix with a vinaigrette dressing.  Love it.  Need to make some soon.


LOL! Fancy--I was just pulling things out of the fridge and cupboard--wanted some crunch, wanted some "Greek" influence...I so love garbanzo beans in anything!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks for bumping this thread, I agree bean salad is never out of season!

This winter I have been cooking a lot of "fresh" green beans that have made the long trip from Florida, Texas, Mexico and boy do they look tired! 

I eat them as a hot vegetable on day one then I add a simple dressing of garlic, oregano, S&P, olive oil, wine vinegar or lemon juice to the leftovers before I put them into the refrigerator for a salad on day two.  I serve it with a hard boiled egg for a quick lunch.

This is also nice if you cook the green beans with some tiny red potatoes, drain, add the dressing, and some sliced onion for a warm potato salad!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea, that's a great idea, to use the leftover cooked green beans in a salad. I don't usually buy green beans because Stirling doesn't like them. But, he doesn't mind a few in a bean salad, so I could just add other beans to the leftover cooked green beans (that only got served to me).


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Aunt Bea, that's a great idea, to use the leftover cooked green beans in a salad. I don't usually buy green beans because Stirling doesn't like them. But, he doesn't mind a few in a bean salad, so I could just add other beans to the leftover cooked green beans (that only got served to me).



I do that with different kinds of leftovers, broccoli, carrots, peas etc...

It's funny I would not have eaten marinated leftover vegetables years ago, now I look forward to them.


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> I have sooooo many beans in the garden, I've been making a bean salad each week. I generally put wax, green, another kind of bean or garbanzo beans, red onion, some red pepper flakes, and then dress with EVOO, white wine vinegar, S&P, and my friend's homemade curry powder. Sometimes I add feta, other times bacon crumbles. sometimes I skip the curry powder and use anchovie paste. How do you make your bean salad?


With canned beans..... Oh dear, now I feel very inadequate! I do intend starting a veg garden when I get the inside of the house sorted out,

Why do I think I'll still be saying that on my 100th birthday?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just noticed this thread because you floated it up to the top again CW, and I couldn't help but notice this from an entry on page 1:



CWS4322 said:


> ...I keep hoping to grow cantaloupe...no such luck, yet.



I remember reading a hint decades ago that claimed to help with both ripening 'lopes and also preventing rot from sitting on the ground. You put each one on a a pedestal!   Actually, you use a metal coffee can - which, these days, is a rarity. I would think any wide-based can would work. When the melon is about fist-sized, bury the can open end down and balance the melon on the flat surface above ground. The can magnifies the warmth the melon gets so it grows/ripens a bit quicker. If you can find the melons with the shortest growing time you might be able to pull this off? Good luck, if you try it. I never did.


----------



## taxlady

That reminds me, CWS, did you have any luck finding seeds for "the Montreal melon"?


----------



## CWS4322

No. I did not, TL. When's the Danish luncheon in May? I'm thinking I might be able to attend.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> No. I did not, TL. When's the Danish luncheon in May? I'm thinking I might be able to attend.


It's the second Wednesday in May. That would be cool if you could come.


----------



## CWS4322

That would be the 14th. Count me in.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> That would be the 14th. Count me in.


w00t!


----------

